
Surprising stats about child carseats - dpatru
https://www.ted.com/talks/steven_levitt_on_child_carseats#t-423575
======
dpatru
From a 2006 study [1]: Using only data from FARS to assess child restraint
system effectiveness in reducing risk for death in passenger vehicle crashes
implicitly assumes that surviving children in fatal accidents have restraint
practices that are similar to those of children in other serious crashes that
do not result in fatalities. If child restraint systems are highly effective
in reducing risk for death relative to seat belts, children in crashes who
survived because they were restrained in a child restraint system rather than
a seat belt will not be included in the FARS database unless someone else in
the crash died. This will lead to a potential underrepresentation of child
restraint system use among surviving children and a consequent underestimation
of the effectiveness of child restraint systems in reducing risk for fatal
injury if only FARS data are used.

[1] Effectiveness of Child Safety Seats vs Seat Belts in Reducing Risk for
Death in Children in Passenger Vehicle Crashes
[http://archpedi.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=20506...](http://archpedi.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=205063)

